# Very Fat Electric Blue Female???



## Cichlid1000 (Nov 3, 2008)

My big electric blue female has become extremely fat. But the wierd thing is it isn't eating much. It has done this a couple of time just before breeding and having tonnes of eggs, but this time it seems different, I think it might be bloat or something else. Could people please help me shed some light on it?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Bloat is nasty, but common in fish with really long intestinal tracts. Have you changed your feeding recently? The first thing I would try is cooked, skinned peas. Is she having trouble staying level? That could be "swim-bladder" trouble. You could add salt to the water. It could also be an intestinal parasite, Does the poo look wierd? you could try an anti-parasite food. 

Bloat isn't really something thats treatable, fish either recover or they don't. If you can it keep from affecting any more fish, you are doing well.


----------



## Cichlid1000 (Nov 3, 2008)

As a matter of fact I did just change food from Nutrafin Color Enhancing Flake Food to Cichlid Bio-Gold+ I dont think she is having trouble staying level by the looks of her and I haven't seen her doing a poo so I cant answer that. Bu I might give the pees a try.


----------

